# Melanies Bill/New OUI laws



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

I am a new member here and currently a student at Westfield State College. I would appreciate any input or information you can provide for me in regard to the new OUI law. I already have the verbatum printout from Mass.gov. I would like anything that may be more "plain english" and easier to explain to a class. Also, any personal experience would be very benificial. Furthermore, any Plymouth Police officers who can give me any info on the recent case about the repossesion of the ford truck after the OUI conviction. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

The big item for us has been the allowing past convictions without testimony. Previously, it locked up someone for OUI 2nd Offense, the Officer who arrested them for the 1st Offense would have to come to court and testify that yes they did arrest them for OUI. Many times the other officer could not show up and the person would only be charged as a 1st offense again.

Another bonus is the immediate license suspension if you refuse the breathalyzer. Before, your license was suspended for 15 days.


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Is the past convictions prior to 88(?) still an issue. To my knowledge, I thought this was one of the big issues because you would have an offender who committed X amount of OUI's prior to a date in the 80's and they never counted in the sentencing or court hearing in present day. Has this also been amended?


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. If anyone can throw in their input it would be appreciated.


----------

